# Odd placement of air hose connect...



## Forrester (Aug 11, 2021)

Stupid question here...

So I picked up a really old air compressor off the side of the road, and aside from needing a really good cleaning, it works.

But for some reason the fitting where you plug in the air hose is aimed right into the base where the pump is mounted, so I can't plug in my air hose.

I can't quite figure out how someone was using it like this, is there a right angle adapter I can get so my hose can fit? Or do I have to take the whole assembly apart and try to re-align it so it's in a better location?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

remove the coupler and use a bit of fittings to get a good run.
you may have to do some fancy mario style work.
grin.
or use a nipple to hose then another nipple to remote mount the female coupler.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah, I was afraid of that... in order to even get to the coupler, I'll have to remove the pressure gauge, and in order to do that, I'll have to take all the wires off the pressure switch and remove it as well. 
Was hoping there was like a right angle plug-to-coupler adapter I could just put right in there, but of course not, lol


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup going to be tricky at best on that one.
to make it easy for future i would do the remote hose setup and get the gauge and the coupler off the tank location
the hose will help with isolation for vibration.
and then just tack weld the new feed through bung for the hose and gauge etc on the compressor base. not the tank.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 11, 2021)

Good idea!


----------

